
20 years ago, Steve Jobs built the “coolest computer ever”–and it bombed - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/20-years-ago-steve-jobs-built-the-coolest-computer-ever-and-it-bombed/
======
smt88
This design was exemplary of Jobs' aesthetics-over-usability designs.

I remember trying to use one in my college's lab. The lab assistant and I
spent 20 minutes trying to figure out how to turn it on.

Finally we discovered the power button was hidden _on the bottom_ of the
machine.

I still bump into Jobs' philosophy, that simplicity means hiding everything
from the user. "Clean" and "minimal" is not always good and often not the most
usable.

